# board choices



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

go big or go home

ride bindings are the best out there
i am no fan of cap construction boards


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

haha ok man thanks, well looks like i am getting the Ride LX, and i actually might get the nitro target DOA or repeat board now, anyone heard anything about the f2 Sonic i heard its more price oriented but also from same company as rome and the relating companies?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> go big or go home
> 
> ride bindings are the best out there
> i am no fan of cap construction boards


:thumbsup: i acually have a set of ride Lx's sittin in my garage


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

I am surprised that you are considering such short boards. I am 6'5", size 12 and 210#. I have always enjoyed riding freeride using boads longer than 173cm. I am currently riding a Burton Omen 179. It is real fast, but still a hoot in the trees and on the steeps.

It is about 5 years old so I am looking for a replacement. Boards of this length are hard to find.

Has anybody bought a long freeride or tapered board lately suitable for someone of my dimensions? Any advice about whats on the market these days will be appreciated.


----------

